# Wafer Thin Chicken - Wow!



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow! I find it so hard to believe that wafer thin chicken has got carbs in


----------



## Robin (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, as with a lot of foodstuffs that are messed around with ( note, this is 're-formed' chicken, not real slices of chicken) they put a lot of things in to glue it all together and soak up the added water, in this case, dextrose, pea flour and a syrup glaze. Not something I'd ever be tempted to eat!.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 18, 2017)

Don't buy stuff in a packet, buy _real_ food! Chicken with carbs in...pfft!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 19, 2017)

In the grand scheme of things, that's not a lot of carbs, though really there shouldn't be any.  I recently bought some thinly sliced chicken to use as a pasta replacement in a lasagne.  Actually worked really well.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 19, 2017)

Buy a ready cooked chicken, throw away the skin and slice it to your requirements.  Freeze what you can't eat within a few days. Not only better for you but cheaper as well.


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 21, 2017)

My husband uses this sort of processed meat on his lunches and it really irritates me. I have told him I will cook chicken pieces or a whole chicken or a joint of meat so that he does not have to eat all that processed "muck."  He is not diabetic or pre-diabetic but I still think it is a good idea to eat fresh food wherever possible.

I had a highly processed sausage from the supermarket last week and I think that is the reason why my BGs went from 5.9 to 12.4 in two hours. They crashed to 4.5 about three hours later but do not want that to keep happening, so I have decided not to eat any more processed meat.  I am certain it was the sausage as, although I had bacon, egg and Burgen bread with it, I have since each one of those since without probs. 

I had quite a lot of bacon and sausage on holiday and my hba1c was a bit higher on return when they tested it on the diabetes prevention programme so beginning to wonder if that was why.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 21, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Buy a ready cooked chicken, throw away the skin and slice it to your requirements.  Freeze what you can't eat within a few days. Not only better for you but cheaper as well.


Vic, the skin is the best bit! Yummy.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 21, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Vic, the skin is the best bit! Yummy.


I agree however it is where all the sugar will be.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 21, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> I agree however it is where all the sugar will be.


Really? I thought it was just fat under the skin?


----------



## Robin (Aug 22, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Really? I thought it was just fat under the skin?


If you cook your own chicken, there won't be any sugar in the skin, I think Vic is referring to the ready cooked ones which I suspect often have a sweetened glaze on in order to brown and crisp up the skin.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 22, 2017)

Robin said:


> If you cook your own chicken, there won't be any sugar in the skin, I think Vic is referring to the ready cooked ones which I suspect often have a sweetened glaze on in order to brown and crisp up the skin.


Really? I eat Tesco cooked chicken all the time! No wonder my weight goes up. The dastardly fiends...


----------



## pav (Aug 22, 2017)

I have given up buying the highly processed or mashed together meat slices and now buy the ones that get cut off proper meat, better taste by miles. It does cost more while it's still processed and injected with water and preservatives like almost any meat stuff these days it's still better than the mashed up gunk they call meat.

With my current cooking or the ability to make charcoal out of everything, as memory is absolutely rubbish at the min (completely got the dates for a scan wrong and missed it  ) my next stage will be cooking the meats myself for sandwiches. The freezer has been cleared and decent food put in, just waiting for me to kick into action.


----------

